# Outdoor DCC cab bus receptacles



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm upgrading my layout for use with local switch control panels (stored indoors when not in use, and using NCE mini-panels), and I need some weatherproof cab bus receptacle ideas. Also, it might be nice to be able to plug in a non-radio cab at this points as well. I currently have only 1 Procab w/ radio. 

This bus involves RJ12 wire; need to find some direct-burial version of that... or just bury it anyway. For splitters, I hear that regular 6P6C ones (without the UTP) work ok. 

Thinking of using dual 6P6C wall receptacle mounted in a wp hinge-lid single gang box. Stow the splitter / splices inside, and goop the feedthroughs with rtv.

Anyone been through this decision tree? Any tips?

I've posted the question on the NCE-DCC 'list,' but I tend to get much better responses here!

Thanks,
Cliff

[edit]

Wait a minute, there's nothing holy about 6P6C, or even RJ12, right? So for the in-ground legs of the bus, and these connections to mini-panel stations, I should be able to use any 6-conductor waterproof connectors of some cheap type. And multi-wire sprinkler cable. That would be a lot more robust than the phone jacks, which a gentleman on NCE-DCC just pointed out the weaknesses of for repeated disconnection and outdoor use.

[nuther edit]

I still don't understand when I need a UTP panel, vs. a splitter. Maybe when the bus is too long, you have to power the UTP to boost the signal? Maybe something else? Lots to learn here I'm afraid!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Why aren't you using wireless cabs? Just wondering.

The panels can have power applied to keep the 12v supply up to snuff on long lines.

How far are you going?

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe Stan Ames has been doing this for years. 

He does post on the LSC forum.


----------



## ntpntpntp (Jan 14, 2008)

btw Cliff, that little NCE Mini-Panel powered mimic diagram box of mine that you saw on the other thread: I'm thinking of rebuilding it to use push buttons wired to the remote transmitter of a cheap 12-channel relay board I bought on ebay. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/12-Channe...21326832124?pt=UK_Gadgets&hash=item1c3fa489fc

This way the mini-panel module can stay indoors. I've had it all working, just need to build the new panel box but I'm holding off on that until I finalise the trackwork redesign on my line. 

Each mini-panel has about 30 inputs, so in theory I could hook up more than one relay board to a single mini-panel, assuming each remote and board are uniquely bound and wouldn't interfere with each other.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies gentlemen.

Greg, I do have the wireless Procab, and it's great. But, I still have this desire for local switch panels. There will be three of them, and here's the layout of one:










They're only going to be calling macros for switch lineups, and yes, the remote can do that in addition. So, no particular reason except for fun.

Thanks for bringing up powering the MP's. The longest run will be about 50', with a couple splitters along the way. Should I plan on supplying 12v locally to them? I didn't see that info on NCE's site yet.

Thanks Dan, I'll have to mosey over to that other site and fish for Stan's threads.

Nick, I see, that would let you go entirely wireless for your box. Well that's cool! Hmmm... So I could store the mini-panels right with the main control "stack," and not run any cab bus... Well that's interesting... 

Here's a 15-channel one available on the US ebay, 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/121396333485

Comes from China, and takes a month, but it would sure be fun to play with. I like the choice of NO/NC contacts, and apparent programmability for latching vs. momentary. Have you done a build thread, showing how you hacked the remote?

Already ordered the multi-conductor sprinkler wire & WP connectors yesterday, but going all wireless sure is tempting. 

[edit] Couldn't resist, I ordered one of the 15 channel systems....
Cliff

[edit]

Well, this is funny. If Nick's approach works, I'd have only one Mini-Panel, instead of 3. I'd have to have three of these 15-channel RC boards, with their relays triggering one of 30 MP inputs. This is because I only need about 25 route scripts to run, but they're being triggered from multiple (overlapping) panels. E.g., my central panel is a redundant overlap of my north and south panels, just there for tactile convenience.

[another edit]

Just ordered one of the 15-channel ones.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Got it, I do like the idea of local control, especially on a raised layout. 

Mine is on the ground, and also air powered, so a local pushbutton would be difficult, also I don't run any wires except for feeders, and local wires at a switch to power the frog.

I get it.

Greg


----------



## ntpntpntp (Jan 14, 2008)

CliffyJ said:


> Nick... Have you done a build thread, showing how you hacked the remote [for the RC relay board]?
> 
> [edit] Couldn't resist, I ordered one of the 15 channel systems....
> Cliff


 Not yet, but I've used the remote as-is and hooked up the relays to the Mini-Panel in parallel to the stud-n-probe, with a 15 way D-sub connector on the side of the box. It works great!










I'm sure someone else on the www.gscalecentral.net forum here in the UK has hacked the remote - it's where I got the idea to buy one of these relay modules in the first place!

You'll probably beat me to it!


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Cool Greg, and thanks for the email exchange.

Thanks for the pics Nick, and the link. Saw this:

https://www.gscalecentral.net/controls-signals-and-electronics/rc-point-control/


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Dan Pierce said:


> I believe Stan Ames has been doing this for years.
> 
> He does post on the LSC forum.


Dan, I hunted around on LSC but wasn't able to find a thread by Stan on the subject. But I'll keep my eyes peeled, thanks.


----------

